#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Research scholarships in australia for international students

## nitika.arora

Scholarships for research students

A range of scholarships are available for postgraduate students undertaking a higher degree by research. A scholarship provides financial assistance to support you while you study. Some scholarships provide a stipend that covers fees and living allowances, while others only provide partial funding.

Scholarships are usually provided for two years for a Masters by Research degree, and three years for a doctoral program, although previous study credited towards the award will be deducted from the scholarship.

Eligibility for scholarships varies depending on the scholarship, and whether you are an Australian student (defined as an Australian citizen/permanent resident) or an international student.  

*Research scholarships for Australian and international students*

*Vice-Chancellor's Scholarships (incorporating Australian Postgraduate Award)* -  2012 stipend rate: $30,000 per annum*Australian Postgraduate Awards* - 2012 stipend rate: $23,728 per annum*VU Postgraduate Research Scholarships* - 2012 stipend rate: $23,728 per annum

*VU Postgraduate Research Diversity Scholarships* - 2012 stipend rate: $23,728 per annum.

*International Postgraduate Research Scholarships (incorporating APA)-* 2012 stipend rate: $23,728*VU Postgraduate Research Scholarships*  2012 stipend rate: $23,728





  Similar Threads: Australia-As an International Destination for the Indian Students US Scholarships for international students : Complete list Schools in australia for international students - Schools in Australia Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Courses in australia for international students - Courses in Australia

----------


## amydecia

Hey Thanks for Sharing it With Us.I was Actually looking for this Type of Information and Tips Because I want to do mine Higher Study in Abroad So Like to get This Type of Things.

----------


## akireperry

Australia is such famous place in the whole world for education. There are many australia university which provide scholarships for international students with better education and services.

----------

